
Little known features of JavaScript - octosphere
http://blog.usejournal.com/little-known-features-of-javascript-901665291387?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiT1dRek1XTm1NVGhrWkdFNCIsInQiOiJDVzZJT3dlOGUzRE1UdG9QQVhLSmhORzF1Zlo5KzV5eW4wdGhwaGozUnBuK0FVNmVlQlFrczNDR0dUeXgzcm5Vd2czWkFnMUFySEkyQzRLRE5sSDdlTTNtcnQrNTZ4QTRIdEp4QXU4NE9HcVRLWmZSOXhxZ3NackFyT0pkUnJIZiJ9
======
gcbw2
> JavaScript is a really old

oh boy.

Good content regardless.

